# Lounge > General >  Beyond Lawyers - anyone want to write a letter for me?

## ExtraSlow

I think I know the answer, but wondering what any real lawyer would charge to basically write and send a letter on my behalf. It's not something that would ever go to court, but I need to pressure a company into living up to a contract. I have full documentation of the contract etc, but I don't even want that reviewed, just want the letter. Hell, I'd write the letter if that made it easer, I wrote most of the damned contract. 
What are we talking to get this done?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think I know the answer, but wondering what any real lawyer would charge to basically write and send a letter on my behalf. It's not something that would ever go to court, but I need to pressure a company into living up to a contract. I have full documentation of the contract etc, but I don't even want that reviewed, just want the letter. Hell, I'd write the letter if that made it easer, I wrote most of the damned contract. 
> What are we talking to get this done?



Biz or personal? Assuming biz:
Are you certain your company doesn't have access to a preferred lawyer? They may not have in-house counsel, but they still may have a preferred vendor.
My guess is $1k to $2k. You shouldn't need the $900/hr heavy hitter. More like a $300/hr more junior person. 

Have you exhausted sending them emails and/or registered mail highlighting the clauses you are accusing them of breaching?

----------


## riander5

How much money is going to be put towards Shaks next car...

----------


## benyl

I feel like someone needs to govern themselves accordingly.

----------


## suntan

> Biz or personal? Assuming biz:
> Are you certain your company doesn't have access to a preferred lawyer? They may not have in-house counsel, but they still may have a preferred vendor.
> My guess is $1k to $2k. You shouldn't need the $900/hr heavy hitter. More like a $300/hr more junior person. 
> 
> Have you exhausted sending them emails and/or registered mail highlighting the clauses you are accusing them of breaching?



These #s are correct.

----------


## rage2

I'd say it would be tough for a lawyer to take on such a risk. And yes there is risk involved. Years ago someone not happy with a bad review on beyond asked a lawyer friend to do the same thing trying to get a bad review removed off here. I just send those to our lawyer, and turns out the lawyer friend that wrote this letter worked with me on something completely separate at Replicon so there was a conflict. My lawyer responded and cc'd others at the firm which got some visibility, and turns out this guy just wrote it on company letterhead as a favour on the cheap and down low. The guy got fired.

I don't think any lawyer would do that without reviewing and actually charging real hours? 
@shakalaka
 can probably shed more light on it.

That said, Sean Banerjee got a ton of big name lawyers to write tons of letters without paying a single dollar, so anything is possible.  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

> That said, Sean Banerjee got a ton of big name lawyers to write tons of letters without paying a single dollar, so anything is possible.



Its because he has such a *GOOD NAME* so people just want to help him out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Figured. Dang. It's more about the principal than the dollars. We'd be lucky to break even if that's the cost.

I've dealt with the company lawyers previously on a few issues. Let's just say I wanted a different option.

----------


## DonJuan

> It's more about the principal than the dollars.



Vice Principals are the worst.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Don't forget that you have plenty of power to write a letter stating very similar things to what a lawyer would've said.

"The contract titled ____ and signed by both parties on ___(date) indicates that _____ services were to be completed or delivered by ____ date and this has still not occurred. It is a binding contractual term that this work shall be completed. For Company to fail to deliver ___ is a breach of the contract. 
Please advise how Company _____ intends to remedy this breach before 17:00 on December 15, 2022."


Just don't get into defamation or libel. Ensure that you have a factual basis for your statements of claim.

Keep the "I'm gonna fuck your dad" utterances to fewer than 3.

----------


## lilmira

I demand your immediate response to my er demand or else I'll escalate and expose your slow response to multiple media outlets.

Karen

----------


## suntan

> Figured. Dang. It's more about the principal than the dollars. We'd be lucky to break even if that's the cost.
> 
> I've dealt with the company lawyers previously on a few issues. Let's just say I wanted a different option.



You are certainly free to ask for another lawyer's take on it. They probably won't even charge you.

----------


## shakalaka

> I'd say it would be tough for a lawyer to take on such a risk. And yes there is risk involved. Years ago someone not happy with a bad review on beyond asked a lawyer friend to do the same thing trying to get a bad review removed off here. I just send those to our lawyer, and turns out the lawyer friend that wrote this letter worked with me on something completely separate at Replicon so there was a conflict. My lawyer responded and cc'd others at the firm which got some visibility, and turns out this guy just wrote it on company letterhead as a favour on the cheap and down low. The guy got fired.
> 
> I don't think any lawyer would do that without reviewing and actually charging real hours? 
> @shakalaka
>  can probably shed more light on it.
> 
> That said, Sean Banerjee got a ton of big name lawyers to write tons of letters without paying a single dollar, so anything is possible.



This pretty much it. 

It's not about someone wanting to read the whole thing and then writing a letter so they can justify charging you more. It's more so about no one who values their profession should engage in something of this nature, without being fully familiar with the background of the matter they are getting involved in. I've done plenty of probono shit over the years and not just for friends and family. That isn't the issue necessarily. With how hectic shit is, I am presently not really taking on new work anyway but if you want to chat about whatever is going on, shoot me a PM with your number and I will get back to you at _some point relatively soon_. And to be completely transparent, I am not committing that I would write whatever it is that you are hoping for, but I am happy to discuss further. 

Please take me up on this only if this is something you _really_ want/need to do as free time is not something I have too much of these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

All very helpful everyone, especially 
@shakalaka
. I shoukd know in about a week of this can be resolved in a different manner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Also try 
@shak
 for advise.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also try 
> @shak
>  for advise.



That guy doesn't respond to my PM's.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That guy doesn't respond to my PM's.



Who? 
@shak
 doesn't!??!?
What is the world coming to?

----------


## mr2mike

Also PM 
@SEANBANERJEE
 he can give tips on free legal letters.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> A]Ishoukd know in about a week of this can be resolved in a different manner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey thanks for the advice and suggestions both in posts and PM's. The acute issue was resolved in December. 

There are some smaller issues that I will be spending the next couple of months to clean up, but they hopefully remain more minor annoyances. 

Beyond is the best, thanks for everyone's help.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I bet it was the hired goons that worked.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I bet it was the hired goons that worked.



Bullshit. 
@shak
 is a beast working quietly behind the scenes.

----------


## sexualbanana

> I bet it was the hired goons that worked.



Maybe he sent the same guy for the race track scam?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty sure ES just flashed his gat at them to show them he doesn't fuck around and means business.

----------


## suntan

Probably just had an art room conference.

----------


## schurchill39

I heard he walked into the room and told them they could straighten out the contract or he could could straighten out their colons before he slammed his penis on the conference room table. Glad it worked out for you ExtraHung

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I heard he walked into the room and told them they could straighten out the contract or he could could straighten out their colons before he slammed his penis on the conference room table. Glad it worked out for you ExtraHung



It was fairly similar to that description.

----------


## suntan

BRB buying said conference table.

----------

